# Spanish classes in Alicante city ?



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

We've decided to rent for a couple of months in Alicante and then decide whether rent there longer term. We'll move down in late Jan. 

We'd like to keep up with our Spanish. Can anyone give a personal recommendation as to a good place for Spanish lessons in the city ? 

Cheers ! 

Brett


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bristolbrett said:


> We've decided to rent for a couple of months in Alicante and then decide whether rent there longer term. We'll move down in late Jan.
> 
> We'd like to keep up with our Spanish. Can anyone give a personal recommendation as to a good place for Spanish lessons in the city ?
> 
> ...




My daughter attended classes in Alicante... I will get details for you

Maiden


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

check with the university. Most uni's have course for foriegners to learn Spanish and also ask at the town hall, they will be able to tell you where and which schools etc run courses


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter attended classes in Alicante... I will get details for you
> 
> Maiden


That's great-many thanks !


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

bristolbrett said:


> We've decided to rent for a couple of months in Alicante and then decide whether rent there longer term. We'll move down in late Jan.
> 
> We'd like to keep up with our Spanish. Can anyone give a personal recommendation as to a good place for Spanish lessons in the city ?
> 
> ...


There used to be (5 years ago) and I am sure there still is an adult education service in Alicante. Spanish lessons were free and the quality of teaching was excellent. I say were/was because I don't know the current situation, but it is worth checking out. I don't have contact details I'm afraid.


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

Rofa said:


> There used to be (5 years ago) and I am sure there still is an adult education service in Alicante. Spanish lessons were free and the quality of teaching was excellent. I say were/was because I don't know the current situation, but it is worth checking out. I don't have contact details I'm afraid.


Thanks Rofa, I'll check that out.


----------



## ryang74 (Jul 31, 2011)

bristolbrett said:


> Thanks Rofa, I'll check that out.


I just moved to Alicante from Canada, and dont speak more than a few words of Spanish. Did you have any luck finding a school? How has your stay in Alicante been? So far we are loving it!


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

ryang74 said:


> I just moved to Alicante from Canada, and dont speak more than a few words of Spanish. Did you have any luck finding a school? How has your stay in Alicante been? So far we are loving it!


Hi Ryang,

We too love being here. As the other posters said there are classes at some of the local ayuntamientos and the univeristy does some classes too. Many academies seem to stick to intensive courses which doesn't suit us because they take up a lot of time and are expensive. The uni advertises one that is for 2 x per week in the evening (due to start any day I think) which is good for the longer term. Best to ask in the academies/uni for what you want as they don't always advertise what they do. We aren't here the whole year either so we have found that private lessons works out cheaper than paying for whole months that we aren't here. Most new courses start next week, so take the plunge now if that is the way you are going. Good luck. PM me if you need more info.


----------

